# Anyone heard of MIL?



## JHolmes (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone have any details regarding this watch?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

They do military *style* watches, often similar in appearance to CWC. They contain tiny unjeweled Chinese quartz movements. Here is a CWC G10 side by side with a MIL:



















Later,
William


----------



## JHolmes (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, that answered my question haha


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> They do military *style* watches, often similar in appearance to CWC. They contain tiny unjeweled Chinese quartz movements. Here is a CWC G10 side by side with a MIL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These watches are very old I saw them around 10 or 15 years ago and there were various quality grades some with basic Japanese movements others with Ronda 705 the top one I owned and it used a Ronda 705.


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

JHolmes said:


> Anyone have any details regarding this watch?


 I owned one like this 10 or so years ago it used a Ronda 705 movement though a friend bought one too while we are in Germany and his was with a 715, mine I sold years back but his is still going strong. As far as the name MIL it stands for Military Industries Ltd I saw a really nice divers model in a jeweller in London made by them this was a year or two back and it was quite retro on a mesh bracelet though it looked new but I have not seen one since. It seems to me they only make watches if they get an order for quantity because they seem to appear now and then but I see them at watch fairs etc. Some of the MIL watches are sterile but I saw a PVD diver which has the company name on the caseback a while back. The watch in the image looks new was it dated?


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> They do military *style* watches, often similar in appearance to CWC. They contain tiny unjeweled Chinese quartz movements. Here is a CWC G10 side by side with a MIL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You nailed it out man. Your answered explained everything and i dont think so that there is any need for further explanation these two pictures shows the reality as the quality difference clearly visible in the images. Replica is always going to be a replica no matter how much they put in.


----------

